# LCD repair please help.



## cjkdog (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a LCD TV that has a blown capacitor. However, I am not sure what the 470 EFG 7KN means which makes it hard to me to order a replacement. lol. Does anyone know?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Are you sure your reading that right? I did a quick search here, and got no results. All the capacitors I've seen read like 470uf 35v then a tempature maximum like 85C or 105C, just a example.


----------



## Dell Ink (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah me too I cannot find that thing but if you're not really sure why don't you call the maker or service center of your TV.


----------

